# Will Smith is... Hancock!



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2007)

From Enemy of the State, Men In Black, I-Robot, I Am Legend... now Will Smith in his most heroic role yet! There are heroes, there are superheroes, and then there's ... Hancock! 

Hilarious it seems. 
[yt]rZQQgvhn4jg[/yt]


----------



## Kacey (Dec 28, 2007)

Yet another movie that says (to me, at least) wait for the video... and wait until it hits the clearance rack.  I realize this is probably intended as a spoof (and least I really _hope_ it's intended as a spoof), but I have absolutely _no_ interest in seeing this movie.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 28, 2007)

"Greenpeace does..."
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't get it, but I'm sure my kids will want to see it!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I don't get it, but I'm sure my kids will want to see it!


The way I'm seeing it is that he's sort of a fumbling, stumbling anti-superhero. Sort of a bum on the street with extraordinary powers that just-can't-quite-get-it-right. Definitely made up for laughs, so turn off the brain for a bit and enjoy it.


----------



## Klondike93 (Dec 29, 2007)

> so turn off the brain for a bit and enjoy it.



Exactly, it looks like a funny movie to me.


----------



## searcher (Dec 30, 2007)

Big Don said:


> "Greenpeace does..."
> :rofl:


 

Ditto!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2008)

Second trailer, more scenes. More laughs.
How about you thickness? Goggles? 
[yt]junQuj0vUJ4[/yt] 
http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/hancock.html?showVideo=1


----------



## Big Don (May 3, 2008)

Jason BATEMAN! Love the PC "Do I have permission to touch your body..."
Release date?
This looks great!


----------



## Twin Fist (May 3, 2008)

looks like fun, but i will prob wait for the video.I dont go to public movies very often.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 3, 2008)

It looks like a fun movie... I thought when it meant Hancock it meant Herbie Hancock.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 3, 2008)

I thought it looked pretty good as well.  I am surprised that no one has mentioned the movie Red Belt, which is suppossed to be out in a week or two.  Jiujitsu themed with a David Mamet screen play.


Brian Jones


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2008)

David Mamet movie? I'll need no-doze. His scripts are SO VERBOSE.

I personally can't wait to see Hancock.  Don't like Smith's ... ah ... religious preference ... but he's entertaining.


----------



## AceHBK (May 11, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> The way I'm seeing it is that he's sort of a fumbling, stumbling anti-superhero. Sort of a bum on the street with extraordinary powers that just-can't-quite-get-it-right. Definitely made up for laughs, so turn off the brain for a bit and enjoy it.


 

So it is like a 2008 movie adaptation of the old t.v. show The Great American Hero?  Sheesh that tv show was terrible too...lol


----------



## MA-Caver (May 11, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> So it is like a 2008 movie adaptation of the old t.v. show The Great American Hero?  Sheesh that tv show was terrible too...lol



Well yeah but the latest clip shows that his ineptness is largely due to his being an alcoholic or at least a boozer... kinda like he just doesn't care but reluctantly goes out of his way to help... just doesn't have a fine grip on his powers ... because he doesn't care to.


----------



## Tez3 (May 12, 2008)

I read the thread title and thought it meant Tony Hancock a well known and much loved British comedian!


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> The way I'm seeing it is that he's sort of a fumbling, stumbling anti-superhero. Sort of a bum on the street with extraordinary powers that just-can't-quite-get-it-right. Definitely made up for laughs, so turn off the brain for a bit and enjoy it.



So...a remake of _Greatest American Hero_??


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> So...a remake of _Greatest American Hero_??



Umm, not exactly... watch the trailers again.


----------

